# eclipse vs. NetBeans



## waheed (29. Nov 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wollte mal eure meinung wissen, ob ich mich für eclipse oder NetBeans entscheiden soll.
Beide sind ja OpenScource, aber wo liegen die Stärken bzw. die Schwächen der beiden?
Könnt ihr mir denn ein paar Vor- und Nachteile nennen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=2575
Das Thema wurde schon mehrmals durchgekaut. Bitte Forumsuche benutzen!
Dann kommst du z.B. sogar zu einem gleichnamigen Thread...


----------

